# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Need to change ubuntu screen name

## overdrank

HI I am asking for help to change my screen name. I understand that this is not done regularly but when I registered I did not think that would be my screen name. The screen name is my real name and that is the reason for asking for the change. Thanks for any help you can give!

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Hello what would you like it changed to?

----------


## overdrank

> Hello what would you like it changed to?


overdrank thank you  :Smile:

----------


## matthew

I took care of it for you.

----------


## overdrank

Thanks to all  :Guitar:

----------

